# Umstellung auf 1Gbit/s Vollduplex -> Netzwerkkabel wurde entfernt



## crzhimself (15. November 2019)

Moin,

ich habe gerade auf 400mbit Kabel umgestellt, empfange aber nur 100mbit. Übertragungsrate sind 100mbit/s bei *automatischer Aushandlung*.
Stelle ich manuell auf 1Gbit/s Vollduplex um, habe ich kein Internet mehr und ich kriege die Meldung, dass das Netzwerkkabel entfernt wurde.

Verwendet wird eine Fritzbox 6490, Motherboard ist ASRock Extreme Z370.
Habe mehrere LAN Kabel verwendet, Cat5e, Cat6.
Ports am Router sind im Power Mode.

Falls ihr ne Idee habt, gerne her damit.


----------



## cryon1c (15. November 2019)

Stromsparfunktion bei der Fritzbox ausschalten, die sorgt dafür das die Ports mit 100Mbit/s laufen.
Das ist das einzige was mir einfällt, wenn das Kabel sowie Netzwerk-Hardware gut läuft.

Und schau nach das alles grün leuchtet und nicht orange - grün hat hier volle Bandbreite, orange - 100Mbit/s (bei 1Gbit/s Hardware, bei 10Gbit/s wäre orange - 1Gbit/s).


----------



## crzhimself (15. November 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Stromsparfunktion bei der Fritzbox ausschalten, die sorgt dafür das die Ports mit 100Mbit/s laufen.
> Das ist das einzige was mir einfällt, wenn das Kabel sowie Netzwerk-Hardware gut läuft.
> 
> Und schau nach das alles grün leuchtet und nicht orange - grün hat hier volle Bandbreite, orange - 100Mbit/s (bei 1Gbit/s Hardware, bei 10Gbit/s wäre orange - 1Gbit/s).




Mittlerweile habe ich die Übertragungsrate auf 1Gbit/s umstellen können, ich lade allerdings nach wie vor mit max. 100mbit/s runter.

Die Ports sind alle auf 1 Gbit/s. Der LAN Port an meinem PC leuchtet grün und blinkt orange.


----------



## cryon1c (15. November 2019)

Was sagt denn die Fritzbox?
Die sollte dir schon direkt nach dem einloggen den Sync anzeigen - down&upload. 
Das ist erstmal das erste was man nachsehen soll. Fritzbox neustarten oder neu verbinden lassen wär auch mal was.

Und um das Netz daheim zu testen, einfach mal Daten von nem anderen Gerät rüberziehen, selbst das 5GHz WLAN ist schneller als 100Mbit/s, daher sollte das ein Indikator sein was für Geschwindigkeiten im Netz vorhanden sind und dann kannste weitermachen.


----------



## crzhimself (15. November 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Was sagt denn die Fritzbox?
> Die sollte dir schon direkt nach dem einloggen den Sync anzeigen - down&upload.
> Das ist erstmal das erste was man nachsehen soll. Fritzbox neustarten oder neu verbinden lassen wär auch mal was.
> 
> Und um das Netz daheim zu testen, einfach mal Daten von nem anderen Gerät rüberziehen, selbst das 5GHz WLAN ist schneller als 100Mbit/s, daher sollte das ein Indikator sein was für Geschwindigkeiten im Netz vorhanden sind und dann kannste weitermachen.



Die Fritzbox sagt 450 down, 50 up. Im WLan am Handy komme ich darauf auch.


----------



## cryon1c (15. November 2019)

Dann stimmt was mit der Netzwerkkonfiguration im LAN nicht. 

Hast du was anderes zum testen da? Laptop mit LAN-Port und anderes Kabel?


----------



## crzhimself (15. November 2019)

Leider neben meinem PC nichts anderes mit Lan Port. Kabel habe ich zig durch.


----------



## cryon1c (15. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So muss das bei der Fritzbox aussehen in der Konfiguration, das ist das einzige was für die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit verantwortlich ist.

Und mal Treiber updaten für die Netzwerkkarte etc. Irgendwas muss es sein, so viel gibt es da nicht was schief gehen kann.

Hilft das nicht, würde ich anfangen Google zu nutzen mit Motherboard, Intel-LAN (oder Killer LAN oder was auch immer da drin steckt fürn Chip) und dem besagten Problem.


----------



## crzhimself (15. November 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht genau so aus. LAN Treiber habe ich jetzt mehrfach runtergeladen, neu installiert, deinstalliert und PC neugestartet etc. etc.


----------



## cryon1c (15. November 2019)

Dann gibt es 2 Sachen zu testen. Anderes Gerät mit Ethernet und Google fragen was das mit dem Board/LAN-Chip und 100Mbit/s auf sich hat.
Eventuell auch den Anbieter kontaktieren und vll die Fritzbox tauschen wenn die gemietet ist. Dafür ist halt das zweite Gerät gedacht - rausfinden ob hier die Fritzbox spinnt oder der PC.


----------



## crzhimself (15. November 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann gibt es 2 Sachen zu testen. Anderes Gerät mit Ethernet und Google fragen was das mit dem Board/LAN-Chip und 100Mbit/s auf sich hat.
> Eventuell auch den Anbieter kontaktieren und vll die Fritzbox tauschen wenn die gemietet ist. Dafür ist halt das zweite Gerät gedacht - rausfinden ob hier die Fritzbox spinnt oder der PC.



Die Fritzbox gehört mir, an der liegt es nicht. Ebenfalls maximal 100mbit/s mit dem Leihrouter von Vodafone. Google hat leider nichts schlaues ausgespuckt, sonst wäre ich gar nicht hier gelandet.


----------



## Bunkasan (15. November 2019)

Könntest mal testweise ein Live Linux booten, wenn du da vollen Speed bekommst, kannst du Hardwareprobleme ausschließen.


----------



## cryon1c (15. November 2019)

Wenn du sicher bist das die Fritzbox hier keine Probleme macht (würde es trotzdem mit nem 2en Gerät testen), dann ja - erstmal Windoofs und krumme Treiber ausschließen (Live Linux ist das einfachste) und dann nachsehen was wo klemmt. Irgendwas muss es ja sein.

Mir ist so was noch nie begegnet das eine Netzwerkkarte volle 1Gbit/s anzeigt (sowohl Software als auch LED hinten) aber trotzdem nur 100Mbit/s liefert. Könnte nur irgendwas dummes von Windows sein oder vll ne Stromsparfunktion irgendwo im BIOS oder in den Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte. Sicher keine krumme Software für Netzwerktuning installiert? Die Tools sind auch dafür bekannt mehr kaputt zu machen als zu tunen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (15. November 2019)

Stellt sich auch noch die Frage, hast du den problematischen PC direkt am Router getestet? Oder steckt da noch weitere Verkabelung bzw. sogar weitere aktive Komponenten dazwischen?

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem und bei mir war am Ende einfach ein Kabel der "festinstallierten" Hausverkabelung für den Arsch.


----------



## crzhimself (15. November 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Könntest mal testweise ein Live Linux booten, wenn du da vollen Speed bekommst, kannst du Hardwareprobleme ausschließen.



LinuxLive über einen Stick? Habe ich noch nie gemacht, welche Linux Version sollte ich mir dabei runterladen?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn du sicher bist das die Fritzbox hier keine Probleme macht (würde es trotzdem mit nem 2en Gerät testen), dann ja - erstmal Windoofs und krumme Treiber ausschließen (Live Linux ist das einfachste) und dann nachsehen was wo klemmt. Irgendwas muss es ja sein.
> 
> Mir ist so was noch nie begegnet das eine Netzwerkkarte volle 1Gbit/s anzeigt (sowohl Software als auch LED hinten) aber trotzdem nur 100Mbit/s liefert. Könnte nur irgendwas dummes von Windows sein oder vll ne Stromsparfunktion irgendwo im BIOS oder in den Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte. Sicher keine krumme Software für Netzwerktuning installiert? Die Tools sind auch dafür bekannt mehr kaputt zu machen als zu tunen.



Habe eigentlich sämtliche Software, die damit zutun gehabt haben könnte, runtergeworfen.



TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Stellt sich auch noch die Frage, hast du den problematischen PC direkt am Router getestet? Oder steckt da noch weitere Verkabelung bzw. sogar weitere aktive Komponenten dazwischen?
> 
> Hatte ein ähnliches Problem und bei mir war am Ende einfach ein Kabel der "festinstallierten" Hausverkabelung für den Arsch.



Ja, ist direkt mit Lan Kabel an den Router angeschlossen. Verschiedene getestet.

Gruß


----------



## Bunkasan (15. November 2019)

Spielt keine große Rolle was du nimmst, solange der Kernel und somit auch die Treiber halbwegs aktuell sind. Wie zB. bei Ubuntu 19.10 Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu mit dem 5.3er Kernel.


----------



## crzhimself (15. November 2019)

Soo, es hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert aber habe Ubuntu zum Laufen gekriegt und Speedtest war sofort bei 400.


----------



## cryon1c (15. November 2019)

crzhimself schrieb:


> Soo, es hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert aber habe Ubuntu zum Laufen gekriegt und Speedtest war sofort bei 400.



Also ist die Hardware doch in Ordnung.

Entweder ist Windows schuld oder der Treiber, viel mehr gibt es da nicht was Netzwerk-Geschwindigkeit auf 100Mbit/s drücken könnte.


----------



## Bunkasan (15. November 2019)

Dann liegts mal wieder an OpenBeta10, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## crzhimself (15. November 2019)

Ja, Treiber habe ich mehrfach neuinstalliert. Deaktiviert, aktiviert. Deinstalliert und Windows neu gestartet etc pp. Also dürfte es irgendeine nervige Win Einstellung sein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. November 2019)

Welchen Treiber hast du denn drauf?

Den von Intel?


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. November 2019)

Welches BIOS ist installiert:
CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID ?


----------



## blautemple (17. November 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welches BIOS ist installiert:
> CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID ?



Was hat das BIOS denn bitte mit dem Problem zu tun?

@TE
Welchen Netzwerktreiber nutzt du denn? Schon den von der Herstellerseite manuell installiert?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## crzhimself (18. November 2019)

Ja, Intel Treiber und alles mehrfach neuinstalliert.

Mittlerweile konnte ich das Problem mit einer Windows Formation und Neuinstallation lösen.
Allerdings musste ich alle anderen Festplatten abstöpseln, bevor ich Windows neu installiert habe, sonst blieb das Problem bestehen.


----------



## cryon1c (18. November 2019)

Das ist schon ne richtig seltsame Sache. Ich würde bei so was generell alles plätten und das neusten Windows (also 1909) via USB-Stick drüberbügeln.


----------



## steffen25021978 (18. November 2019)

Solche seltsame Sache habe ich selbst vor 2 Wochen gehabt. Habe bei meinen Eltern die HDD gegen eine SSD getauscht. Win komplett neu drauf. Alles Installiert. Alte Platte wieder dran nachdem alles installiert wurde (von CD, I-Net, Stick). Plötzlich nach Neustart keine DVD mehr (geht bis heute nicht mehr), Lanport ständig da und dann wieder weg. Auch das habe ich bis jetzt nicht hinbekommen. Besser wurde es mit dem LAN Port wenn die alte Platte ab war. Wechsel auf andere SATA Ports hat nichts gebracht. Schon ne komische Sache. Denke hat mit dem AHCI Modus zu tun (vorher stand es auf RAID).


----------



## cryon1c (18. November 2019)

Windows 10 produziert manchmal Voodoo vom feinsten, da steigen selbst sehr erfahrene Leute nicht durch und plätten den Mist einfach - das ist öfters viel schneller als das Problem zu suchen xD


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. November 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was hat das BIOS denn bitte mit dem Problem zu tun?


Das BIOS hat mit allem was zu tun ... .


----------



## Scubaman (20. November 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das BIOS hat mit allem was zu tun ... .



Aber nicht in diesem Fall, da unter Linux ja die volle Geschwindigkeit erreicht wurde.


----------



## cryon1c (20. November 2019)

Scubaman schrieb:


> Aber nicht in diesem Fall, da unter Linux ja die volle Geschwindigkeit erreicht wurde.



BIOS hat aber Auswirkungen auf Windows.

Bei einem richtig alten BIOS kann es sogar passieren das es dir Windows10-Updates blockiert.


----------



## rschwertz (21. November 2019)

Die Linux live CD hat keine Speed/ Duplex Einstellungen aktviert (Standard)= unter Windows automatisch einstellen.
Wenn dann nur 100 MBit/s ausgehandelt werden stimmt etwas mit dem Kabelweg zum Switch / Fritzbox nicht.
Aktueller Netzwerktreiber installiert ?
Intel settings to check:
SpeedDuplex - AutoNegotiation
FlowControl - disabled
TransmitBuffers - 2048
ReceiveBuffers - 2048
InterruptModeration - off
JumboPacket - Disabled
Alle Offload parameter- on

Ist unter Windows eine QOS Software installiert (sowas wie cFos) ?

Download Intel(R) Network Adapter Driver for Windows(R) 10


----------



## Scubaman (4. Dezember 2019)

hier Stand Quatsch, sorry...


----------

